# A day of tears and tantrums- Looking for positive stories!!



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi all, 

Well today has been a tears and tantrum day for me unfortunately. I went for my CD10 scan today on my first cycle of 50mg Chlomid and it showed the Chlomid hasn't done anything. Womb lining was 4mm and a bunch of small follicles ranging 3-6mm. They would of liked to seen a much thicker womb lining ( my final scan in previous cycle without clomid it was 8.5) and a dominant and much larger follicle. They have asked me to go back for another scan on Thursday so they can see where I am at - From there they will discuss options, which i presume means increase dosage. They ran tracking on one of my natural cycles in December and sadly todays scan showed exactly what they saw in that original cycle. Weirdly on my previous natural cycle tracking on the second scan is showed that womb lining and folicles had actually decreased so it will be interesting to see what happens on Thursday. 

It seems my problem is that I just don't ovulate. My cycles are normally around 43 days but of course the period I needed to start the chloride was 73 days!!   

I'd really love to hear from anyone who perhaps didn't respond to initial dosage and how they got on? 

XXX


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry you are having a tough day.

Not quite the same, I started on 100mg clomid and on my CD10 scan I also had shown no response, however when they rescaned me the following week I had grown a follicle and I did end up ovulating from that cycle, just later on.  So will be interesting to see if you have responded by your next scan.  I did 7 clomid cycles and ovulated between CD17 and CD24.

I have a friend who has had failed to ovulate on clomid doses 50, 100, 150 and 200 and she is just about to start letrozole and is hoping for more success with that, so don't despair there are other options out there.


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank you Stelmat! 

Some days it just seems tougher than others hey! That gives me some hope that maybe next week won't be a complete disappointment!! 

How are you getting on? Xx


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

My 7th clomid cycle was a success and I'm 29 weeks today, really excited and loving feeling all the kicks.  My successful cycle was 125 clomid on days 3-7, I ovulated on CD17.

I was quite down after our first scan, I was so desperate to have seen something positive it is a real kick in the teeth when there is nothing there.  They were very non committal with what they said but by the next scan there was a clear follicle that they said should pop out an egg within 4 days of the second scan.  That was a much more cheering thing to hear.  I hope yours is the same!


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Try not to feel too upset about it. I know it's hard when you're desperate for it to work, but you are still early in your cycle. This cycle I had a scan at CD 13 and there was nothing going on. I went back a week later at CD 20 and I'd ovulated! I think with clomid it can all happen quite quickly. 


And like Stelmat said, there are other drugs you can take to make you ovulate. I tried clomid a year ago and it didn't make me ovulate, but this time I'm doing it with Metformin to see if it's more effective. It's too early to tell just yet, but we'll see.

X


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello   Hope everyone has had a good weekend?

Stelmat- Thank you, exactly what I needed to hear! Congratulations to you- You must be SO excited  Yes that is exactly what I am hoping to hear. Strangely since the scan I have had horrendous lower back pain so I'm hoping that means something is growing!!

Franny80- Oh thats really interesting, congratulations on getting the O! Hopefully you'll be getting your BFP shortly!! Is this your first cycle trying again? 

xxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

My first cycle after the miscarriage was 65 days as my hormones were a bit all over the place and I didn't actually ovulate. The next cycle was natural, and I ovulated on day 26. Then this cycle with clomid I ovulated on day 20. But that could be my natural cycle, it's hard to tell. i've got an appointment on wednesday to talk about maybe moving on to injectibles. One thing I have found really useful in regulating my cycle is Metformin and also adaptig my diet so it's less carb heavy and cutting out sugar. I've got slim PCOS but I still seem to have a problem with sugar. My cycles are still longer amd irregular but a lot better.

I think a lot of the time it's working out what works for you.

Good luck with the next scan. Keeping everything crossed for you

X


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi all, 

Franny80- I am sorry to hear about your miscarriage- I cant imagine how devastating that must of been. I see that you are now starting injectables. A friend of mine used injectables and is due her twin girls next month so I hope it has a good outcome for you! How are you getting on?

Scan on Friday (CD16) was actually a bit better than I thought.  One folly 10.5mm on the left and 2 at 7mm on the right. Womb lining is now 6.3 too. I am going back for another scan tomorrow (CD 19) as they want to see me before ovulation. The nurse said that if it shows ovulation this month they will also monitor me next cycle to check its not a fluke or my body playing a poorly timed joke!! They are hesitant to increase dose if it is making me ovulate ( albeit very late in cycle) as it obviously drastically increases the chance of multiples. SO tomorrow we will hopefully know a bit more! 

XXXX


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

That's great news your scan on friday brought better news. Hopefully the scan tomorrow will be the 'you're ovulating in the next couple of days so start getting jiggy' scan!

I started the injectables on friday, and did another injection today. When you get over the needles and mixing the vials etc.. they aren't too bad. I don't seem to be having the hot flashes I did on clomid. It's good to hear they worked for your friend. Although I am slightly scared about twins! I've got a scan tomorrow on CD 8 to see if it's doing anything. Although, I'm not expecting a lot as I've only done two injections and it's a really low dose. Fingers crossed. 

Thank you for your kind words about my miscarriage. It was really hard, but I have to hold to the positives, at least I know I can get pregnant. 

x


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Franny, 

How did your scan go? Well I hope! 

My scan yesterday went surprisingly well- I have a dominant folly!! It's 15mm currently and my lining is 8mm so I'm going back tomorrow to help them better predict ovulation and then the blood test. 

Xxxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

That's great news. When I've had a follicle a similar size I've ovulated about 4 days later. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. Let me know how you get on.

Had my CD8 yesterday which showed I had one big fat follicle of 24mm and 8.5 mm lining! I am triggering tomorrow at CD10. Although I am worried that by the time it pops that follicles going to be about 300mm. So I obviously spent all day yesterday googling it, and then had an awful nights sleep worrying about it. I just have to keep telling myself they know what they are doing. That follicle must have got that big over just 4 days as I did my first injection on day 5, and then only one more on day 7. I guess they maybe grown faster and bigger on gonal f.

x


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Wow Franny - Congrats!!  

Its actually quite similar to my scan today!! My dom folly is now 24mm (8.5mm lining).. it did show that my eggs don't seem to naturally release ( so another issue!!) but they trained me and DH on injections and hubby has to give me a trigger shot tonight     Then ovulation should happen within 40 hours so we have to bd as much as possible- I think we are going to both take half day leave on Friday to get on with it   . I don't want to get too excited aside feel like I'm setting myself up for disappointment. 

Oh gosh i think I'm not going to look at google for this?!! 

Please let me know how you get on and how soon after the trigger you ovulate! 

XXXX


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

Good luck ladies


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats MrsWils!

That's so funny - our cycles are in sync! I did my trigger this morning. I did an OPK before my trigger (just out of interest), and the line was darker and nearly as dark as the control so i think it may have been the beginning of my natural LH surge. So I guess my trigger has been timed really well. Fingers crossed. I won't know exactly when I ovulate unless I feel it, which I never have done before. Although my follicle must be the size of the Empire State Building by now, so maybe I will this time. 

That's interesting that they said they don't think you release the egg on your own. Did they say why they thought that? 

I think I got a bit keen on the bd-ing and started a little early (I was scared I'd ovulate before the trigger). We did the deed Sunday, Tuesday, this morning an now have to do it tomorrow and friday. That's funny you are taking time off work!


x


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey Franny,

I know, really funny hey! 

Ah that's great hopefully if it's perfectly timed you should be off to a good start!! 

Ah I've only ovulated a few times but my god have I known it! Sickness, pain etc. 

Well the conversation started last week when they said they were looking to see if it would naturally release. Then today they said it "should" of really released between 18-21mm (plus I'm CD23) so they prescribed the injection. 

Haha we have alternative bd- ing all cycle but told to go for it "as much as we can" the next few days! The doctor actually suggested that for Friday as I'm going to inject tonight meaning ovulation will happen by Friday. 

At least we can buddy up for the 2WW! 

Stelmat- thank you. Xx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Mrs Wils,

How are you feeling? I hope your trigger went okay. Mine was fine, except for the fact it was a big, fat, long needle.

All my twinges stopped on friday so i think I definitely ovulated. I've got a scan to confirm it on Thursday. Now it is the hard bit - just sitting and waiting. Although I'm pretty relieved I can be celibate for the next couple of weeks. We did the deed sunday, monday, wednesday, thursday (twice) and friday. We are both exhausted! i don't think we needed to do it quite so much, but I was a bit worried I'd ovulate naturally before the trigger and we kind of missed ovulation last cycle, so I didn't want that to happen again. 2ww = well earned rest.

x


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Franny
Sorry for the delay! 

Yes trigger was interesting😂 DH felt faint and had to lay on the floor. I HATE needles- literally almost pass out every time but I think I was so focussed on reassuring him that I forgot about me 😂 

Funnily enough I only had a few twinges after the trigger shot not the normal I feel like I've been hit by a bus so I'm praying it did actually work. I feel quite rough now though ( since yesterday) with some cramps and generally feeling knackered. . I have my blood test on Wednesday to confirm ovulation. This 2ww wait may kill me though- I'm already second guessing how I'm feeling and whether it means anything 🙄

How are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh and another thing- do you know if it's normal to have the blood test done 7 days after trigger as opposed to 7 days past ovulation? I'm worriedly it may not show? 

I wasnt kidding when I said I'm over thinking everything 😂😂

Xxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

I think you'll progesterone blood test will be okay. I guess it's only a day and it should be pretty high by then anyway. But I know the feeling of over thinking. I find the second week of the 2ww is when I get really crazy as that's when stuff is actually happening. If all is going to plan, my embryo is probably still chilling out in my fallopian tubes right now. It doesn't stop my symptom spotting though! Last cycle I pretty much convinced myself I was pregnant so hopefully I may be a bit more skeptical this month and it'll stop me getting my hopes up. 

Are you doing the progesterone pessaries? They send me totally loopy as they give me pregnancy type symptoms like really sore boobs, nausea and cramps. I hate them, but after negotiations with my consultant I have reduced my dose to just one instead of two a day. 

x


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one symptom spotting! I'm only 4dpo ( guessing it happeneded Thursday after triggering Wednesday pm?!) and already wishing the next week away! 

No I don't- can I ask what they are used for? Sorry to hear they make you feel like that. This whole thing really messes with your head doesn't it!! 

Xxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Sometimes they give you progesterone in the second half of your cycle to help maintain your lining. But don't worry, if yours is low they will pick it up on you day 21 (or day 20!) blood test

X


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Ah thank you! Lining was 9.3mm on my last scan and they seemed pretty happy with that so fingers crossed! 

Good luck for your scan on Thursday- let me know how you get on. Xxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Mrs Wils, how is it going? Did you progesterone blood test go okay?

So I had my 7dpo scan today and I definitely ovulated. But my follicle must have been a monster 35mm when I ovulated!! My corpus luteum was almost the size of my whole ovary! I kept asking the woman who did my scan if this was a good thing, and she seemed really relaxed about it. Of course I got on google straight after the appointment and everyone was having a big downer on follicles that size, saying they were probably wouldn't contain eggs etc. I just have to keep telling myself my consultant knows what she's talking about. Kind of got the feeling this cycle is a bust though  

On the up side my lining was good.


x


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Franny,

Ah I hope the consultant is  right for you. Congrats on the lining and actually ovulating! How have you been feeling? It sounds like we are having a similar kind of day- i.e. A bit crappy! 

Been feeling crappy, cramping etc then had my blood test at 5dpo and it came back today as.. 6.    
The clinic have said they will re do my BT tomorrow (cd7 ) and then again on Monday but she didn't sound positive. I just don't understand how will a folly of 24 and a trigger shot I can't of ovulated. I feel like throwing the towel in today to be honest. Although my first treatment cycle it's month 19 and frankly I'm gutted that once again I'll be staring at a bfn. It's been such an up and down cycle I think I'm emotionally a bit battered!  .  I'd really like them to change something in my next cycle and not keep it all the same. 

Sorry negative (self pitying) post from me today  . 


Xxxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Oh god me too! Such a crappy day. Even before I had the scan I was in a bad mood, and had a go at my husband. I felt totally fed up with the years of treatment, drugs and scans. So I totally know how you feel. 

Each time I do a new treatment I think 'this it. This is the one that'll work'. I think that's what keeps me going. 

Sorry to hear your bloods didn't go well. It's totally understandable you feel deflated as you put so much hope into each cycle, especially when it's a new treatment. But from each failed cycle you learn something. Once you know what the problem is you can treat it - if you know what I mean? So definitely push them to change something for your next cycle, and if they don't want to, explain why. 

Good luck with tomorrow's bloods. Let me know how they go.

xx


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Franny,

How are you? How are you getting on? 

I'm out for this month. Got horrendous pain this morning- I actually had to leave work and then started very lightly bleeding. Spoke to the clinic and that coupled with my rubbish progesterone test results ( second one was 4!)  they are saying this is my period so I start round 2 tomorrow. They aren't changing my dose though as the consultant felt that maybe was lack of ovulation was due to the egg being poor quality due to size... really hope he's right and next cycle isn't a waste too! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Sorry to hear your progesterone test didn't go better, although it sounds like you have a plan for next cycle which is good. Fingers crossed the new dose will help  

I think my cycle is going the same way. I was 10dpo yesterday and had really light bleeding and quite painful cramps. It stopped but then started up again today and is now heavy enough I have to wear a liner. It's all really weird as I never bleed before test day on cyclogest (the progesterone I'm taking should hold my period at bay). They want me to carry on taking the progesterone and only stop when i have heavy flow. I can then count that as day 1. It's hard though to know when heavy spotting becomes full flow! Really painful too. I just want to finish the cycle and get on with the next one  

x


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh I'm sorry Franny. I was keeping my fingers crossed for you! Have you spoken to your clinic about why your are bleeding earlier? Xx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

My period has now come, so I'm now on CD1. I am going to call the clinic today and see if we are tweaking it my meds. I was thinking about what you said about your cycle and maybe a similar thing happened to me - the drugs dose was wrong, which lead to poor ovulation and low progesterone and early bleeding. Did you bleed early too?

x


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Afternoon Franny! 

I don't know what my normal chlomid cycle is if that makes senses! Normal (unmediated) cycle is around 46 days. This was 34. They did tell me that they hoped my cycle could/ should be shortened by chlomid. I took my first tablet this morning and then am due for my day 10 scan next Wednesday. Praying they are right about keeping the medication dose the same! 

What did the clinic say? 

Sad we both got our AF's but at least we both now have another month to give it a good go! Xxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Mrs Wils,

How are you getting on?

I spoke to my clinic and asked them to reduce my dose, as I really didn't want another bust cycle with follicles that grow freakishly big overnight. They told me it was just a weird cycle and to stay on the current dose. I've had two injections so far and had my scan today. I'm pleased to report there is actually not much going on - which is good for three days of stimming. This time last cycle I had a 24mm follicle!

So back on thursday to see what's happening.

Hope all is good with you? I think you are having your first scan on wednesday?

x


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Afternoon Franny! 

Ah that's good news - what CD was your scan on? Yes first scan on the cycle (CD10) tomorrow at 11. Thinking it will be the same as my CD10 last month- ie nothing going on!! Lets see! 

Xxx


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Morning Franny,

How are you? 😊

Well today was CD10 scan and I got a bit of a shock! We have a folly at 18.5 which has "flow" (whatever that means 😂) around it so they believe I am ovulating right now. Just about to pop out to buy some ovualtion tests so I can confirm. Blood test will be done next week to hopefully confirm ovulation. Trying to keep my excitement down after last months fuss over nothing and trying to remember that a juicy folly could easily result in no ovultion.. 

Only thing I am worried about is my womb lining was only 5.5mm. They had previously told me it needed to be 8.5?! Today she said it was fine though. 

I think you have your other scan tomorrow?!  Good luck for that and let me know. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

that's great news!!

CD10 is nice and early. It's great you're not waiting around twiddling your thumbs for ovulation. Did they tell you to do some OPKs? I'm thinking the tests might not pick it up as your LH surge is about 24 to 36 hours before you ovulate, so you might have surged yesterday? 

Try not to worry about you lining. It's got a couple of days to carry on thickening up before the egg gets there. Stay positive and get BDing!

Yes, my scan is tomorrow. I'm hoping to see a lead follicle as I'll be CD10. Fingers crossed

x


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

bad news for me I'm afraid. Still nothing has happened at CD10 so they want me to abandon this cycle. They think my hormones are still disrupted after the miscarriage as that's why i over reacted in my first cycle, and then have under reacted this cycle. That massive corpus luteum is still lurking too and that might be disrupting things. It's so frustrating! Especially as my period could take forever to show up. I think if it takes ages they'll give me something to bring it on but it's still really annoying

x


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh I'm glad to hear that about the OPKs as I was fussing over the tests being negative. Guess I just need to trust them!

Ah franny, I'm sorry- big hugs to you. You must be so so frustrated. How long do they expect for the miscarriage to affect you? 

Are your cycles normally quite long? I hope you don't have to wait an age to bring on your period. The month I was waiting for AF to start chlomid my cycle went from 46 days to 74.. safe to say I was climbing the walls. I was prescribed something beginning with N that made me crazy. I also drank parsley tea which brought my bleed on (I believe) xxxxx


----------

